# Kodak M28 Instamatic



## 8mm

hello there friends at Photoforum

Am looking for some user instructions / manual for a Kodak M28 instamatic i just recently aquired and want to make some films with.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## compur

It should be pretty much a point & shoot camera.
Battery requirements are here:
Kodak M 28 Instamatic - Super8wiki

Otherwise you can buy a manual from sites like this one:
Craig Camera: World Source for Photographic Manuals

Or, on eBay.


----------



## mandymae5642

8mm said:


> hello there friends at Photoforum
> 
> Am looking for some user instructions / manual for a Kodak M28 instamatic i just recently aquired and want to make some films with.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.





I have a kodak instamic m28 movie camera and the book i was going to throw it out but if you would like to pay for shipping you can have all


----------

